# Earthquake in Mineral, VA.



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

We felt that VA shake even here in charlotte NC. My desk and papers were shaking. My sister in law lives in VA, close to DC and said it was pretty scary. There was one in Colorado last night too. Very scary stuff, never experienced an earthquake before. And now it appears we have a hurricane headed this way lol, mother nature is ****ed off


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

We noticeably felt it out here in Cincinnati, OH, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Our 2-story office building here in Lynchburg shook for a good 5-10 seconds. Haven't felt an earthquake like that since I was a wee girl child living in southern California.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep. and they had a 2.3 in Navada not long after. That was EPIC
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The VA quake shook us all the way up in NY.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A 2.3 isn't much, but it's noticeable. Mamma Earth seems really peeved lately. :?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> A 2.3 isn't much, but it's noticeable. Mamma Earth seems really peeved lately. :?


She had a little too much fiber and she is feeling rumbly.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, there are some who will claim these are all signs of the END TIMES! and not just Earth going through some growing pains, as she does every so often. :wink:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here in Colorado, as *LetAGrlShowU* said, we have had 13 earthquakes(I would call them aftershocks) in the past 48 hours all around Trinidad, CO. One was originally a 5.6 but downgraded to a 5.3 And felt as far north as Monument, CO, which is approximately 100 miles from Trinidad.
Very, very bizarre...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I work on base so at first I just thought it was a bomb and then I thought maybe the marines were getting a little bomb happy? And then when my monitor started shaking and the building started swaying the light bulb went on. They evacuated us. The stones on my fireplace broke off and it has a crack across it with about a 2 inch gap. Going to have to call the insurance company...

Several pictures fell and some plaques but everything seems fine. I see on facebook people around Louisa are feeling the aftershocks but I havn'et heard any. The horse took off on my for a few minutes, when I turned them out in the yard while I cleaned stalls, maybe there was one they felt but I didn't?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

SR. My mother said the same thing. The end is near.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

I felt it in Pa, I was finalizing my sons enrollment in kindergarden at the school. & it just felt like eveything moved. Nothing like down south, I'm sure.. But still was odd. Everyone in the office was shocked & didn't know what was happening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Didnt feel a thing over here!!!! Lol. But that is rather strange.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

You may have been outside. I was on the 4th floor of a building. No fun after we figured out what it was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Our building was shaking pretty good. We were all evacuated, and then had to wait outside until they scanned the building for any structural damage - close to an hour.

According to the barn manager, the horses didn't even flinch.

My farrier was apparently working on a horse, and it scared her to death, but the horse just stood quietly, then tried to take advantage of the chaos to slip away and get some grass.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hit close to home for me too, but since I live in NY in summer, we just had a few tremors here from it.

Thanks for the horses reaction Shenandoah-I wondered how they would react, or not, it sounds like!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm waiting for the aftershock... I keep thinking there is going to be one...


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Thanks for the horses reaction Shenandoah-I wondered how they would react, or not, it sounds like!


Yeah, as soon as I got safely out of the building and checked on a friend/co-worker/barn-mate, my next txt to her was "I wonder what the horses think??"
Traffic was HORRIBLE getting to the barn after work. Took 1.5 hours, but I went straight out there because I wanted to see how they were, and if all was ok.
Apparently, they didn't even notice :lol:

farmpony84: yeah, I'm waiting for that, too....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I heard traffic was really bad. But wasn't metro closed? At least for a while?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just felt one. Now I'm really waiting for another one! I'm never going to sleep. My kid is crying now! AAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I heard traffic was really bad. But wasn't metro closed? At least for a while?


I'm not sure if they closed it at all, but all through rush hour they were only taking the trains at 15 mph, so it was really backed up and crowded, from what I heard on the news/traffic reports.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Shenandoah said:


> I'm not sure if they closed it at all, but all through rush hour they were only taking the trains at 15 mph, so it was really backed up and crowded, from what I heard on the news/traffic reports.


I know the Nice bridge was shut down for quite a while...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We had about a 5 second shake here in northern NC...actually went outside to look for a low flying airplane ;-) Back to preparing for Irene this weekend :-(


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

For real? Waiting for ours then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Everytime I hear a plane now I'm like... huh? I just checked Irene, looks like she may be hitting us by Friday....


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

After the 6.7 earthquake I experienced at home (Hawaii), I get worried when the house shakes from the washer spinning clothes. Not fun.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I felt it here in southeastern PA. I was sitting at my office desk and the whole desk shook really hard. It never does that..wind doesn't even do that! Then I thought it was the washer/dryer upstairs because they can even make my bed vibrate. Then I realized they weren't on, went online and there was already like ten statuses about it on Facebook  it was scary but only lasted for like 15 seconds in our area. I've never felt an earthquake before, it was crazy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I was in California we had an earthquake that blew the windows out of the house.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I just checked Irene, looks like she may be hitting us by Friday....


Good luck to everyone (and all your animals) in Irene's path. I hope Irene's track continues to move eastward. Even here (perhaps 150 miles from the NC coast) we have taken some beatings from hurricanes in the past.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

When the ground was shaking, my mare ran around frantically. But right after it hit, I had to trailer her to a show. I worked the entire event, no aftershocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I am 22 miles from the epicenter. No damage here and the horses really did not seem to upset over the whole thing. However, my cats were freaked out! They still are really jumpy today. 

It is sad because Mineral and other parts of Louisa have lots of older buildings that are just beautiful and some of those have been damaged.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> She had a little too much fiber and she is feeling rumbly.


So volcanos are next? :wink:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I felt it here in south Jersey. I thought I was dizzy at first because I had just been outside riding but it wasn't THAT warm out to make me dizzy. So I asked my BO's son if he felt it too and he thought it was just him. After about 15 seconds it stopped. Stuff had come off the walls and shelves. We decided to go down and check the barn so I jumped on Phantom bareback to ride down there since it's a half a mile away and I'm lazy haha. He was so freaked out. Neck arched, nostrils flaring, snorting, he even reared a few times and in the almost 5 years I've owned him this horse has NEVER reared. So I got off and walked him down to the barn instead of riding him and after we were sure everything was ok I attempted to ride him back to the front of the property. He was so nervous and spooky which is not like him at all. Poor boy got all shook up (no pun intended). 

The funny thing is I had been riding my BO's horse MAx about 10 minutes before it hit and he didn't act any different than he normally does. After I untacked him and brushed him he walked out to the field and had a nice roll.....I had always heard a horse will not roll unless they're comfortable?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

mls said:


> Alwaysbehind said:
> 
> 
> > She had a little too much fiber and she is feeling rumbly.
> ...


Or then maybe a meteorite? :wink:

I'm sorry for the earthquake and wish you luck with Irene!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm awake! Was that an aftershock?


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Didn't feel them myself (either couldn't feel it here, or else I slept through it), but yeah, there have been a few.
A 4.2 around midnight, a 3.4 at 4:45, and a 4.2 shortly after 5.

Earthquake List for Map Centered at 38°N, 78°W


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was a 4.5 at 1 am last night. They said to expect them for the next few days to weeks....


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

It woke me up!!!! 1:10AM!! Scared the poo out of me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, ooops, I was reading UTC time. Have to subtract 4 hours for local.
So there were some yesterday evening, and then then larger one at 1am.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now they are bombing on base so everytime they do it I wait for the earth to rumble... but it's just a bomb.... ****!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I was in tall building in DC on 15th floor. Let me say the amplitude was VERY noticeable. They evacuated the whole building, but then we all came back 20 mins later or so.

What I do NOT understand though is what was the reason to give federals the leave next day (and close schools). It wasn't THAT big of a deal frankly.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Take care everyone


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> What I do NOT understand though is what was the reason to give federals the leave next day (and close schools). It wasn't THAT big of a deal frankly.


They had to check the buildings for structural damage before allowing people inside.

Since structural damage HAS been found in some buildings, I don't think it was a bad decision.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Shenandoah said:


> They had to check the buildings for structural damage before allowing people inside.
> 
> Since structural damage HAS been found in some buildings, I don't think it was a bad decision.


Everyone else worked. Including the metro. As well as outside DC (say, Baltimore). :wink: You simply can NOT check every building in 1 day on structural damage. So I still say it was more of "day off".


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Everyone else worked. Including the metro. As well as outside DC (say, Baltimore). :wink: You simply can NOT check every building in 1 day on structural damage. So I still say it was more of "day off".


The metro ran at 15 mph until everything was checked. They had the staff for it.
My building had a security team inspect it before anyone was allowed back inside. It was about an hour standing in the parking lot following the quake.

I know at least one government agency was told to telecommute while their building was shut down.

So there were ways to address it. I have no problem with them keeping children out of the schools until they could verify the buildings were safe.


----------

